# BIGFOOT



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 30, 2012)

*Does BIGFOOT exist?*


----------



## wellington (Jun 30, 2012)

I voted yes you should send him to me. Oh, wasn't that the question that didn't show up

Darn it I thought you had a tort named big foot and you wanted to know who to give him too

No I don't think big foot is real. I believe if it was, he would not survive the world as we have ruined it today and/or we would have been able to catch him by now or discovered some kind of a home base of his.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 30, 2012)

I vote no but I would vote yes if he were to have some sort of cloaking device.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 30, 2012)

*Darn it I thought you had a tort named big foot and you wanted to know who to give him too*


----------



## Laurie (Jun 30, 2012)

I voted no.


----------



## ascott (Jun 30, 2012)

> I would vote yes if he were to have some sort of cloaking device.



Totally the reason I voted yes!!!!! Along with my belief that weirder things have happened in this world....so why not?


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 30, 2012)

I will believe it when I see it


----------



## expo tort (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots o skeptics on here.


----------



## clare n (Jun 30, 2012)

Judging by what just got out of bed and staggered through my lounge grunting and moaning, I'd vote yes. And I believe I live with it.


----------



## Laura (Jun 30, 2012)

www.bfro.net and then vote....
;-)


----------



## jaizei (Jul 1, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> I vote no but I would vote yes if he were to have some sort of cloaking device.



What if....
http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35vork/


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 1, 2012)

I am a firm believer that yes there is such a creature.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 2, 2012)

I WANT there to be a Bigfoot, i really, really do but absolutely none of the evidence out there is sufficiently persuasive.

The classic Patterson film is almost certainly a fake (there is a really good book on that sole topic- which is a pun because in one image in the film you can clearly see that the sole of the foot is both white and rectangular- like the costume Patterson is on record buying has.) 

There is no DNA, no scat, no bodies, no decent photos, good trackers cannot follow its footprints, it is supposed to stink but dogs cannot track it... 

I LOVE good mysteries and cryptozoology, but I vote no on this (and ghosts, chupacabra, Nessie, and a lot similar things.)


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 5, 2012)

Absolutely...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm with Mark on this one. I'd love for it to be true. However, in this day and age, and with all the people on our planet, I wonder that no *real* evidence has been found/seen.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm with Yvonne and Mark. I'm a HUGE cryptozoology nut, and I really think there "could be".....but all evidence and science points to the contrary.

No animal is that good at staying hidden for as long as mankind has been searching for it.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 5, 2012)

Dr. Jeffrey Meldrum, Associate Professor of Anatomy and Anthropology and Adjunct Associate Professor of the Department of Anthropology at Idaho State University, also Adjunct Professor of Occupational and Physical Therapy and Affiliate Curator of Vertebrate Paleontology at the Idaho Museum of Natural History (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Meldrum) makes a very compelling argument to keeping an open mind on these matters.

Also, the Patterson film, in spite of erroneous beliefs by to some to the contrary, has never been disproved, and the more closely the 1st generation version has been studied, the more obvious it has become that it cannot have been faked. The fact that nobody, including the best Special FX folks in the business, has even been able to make a "monkey-suit" that could replicate the footage is another point (sorry, Mark, there is no white shoe in the 1st generation or the most copied version, either! )

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbYKFc7bKR8[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6WoiS-JNCw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttnneSgH5BY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 5, 2012)

Dang this thread! Now I've spent the last hour browsing around BFRO.net!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 5, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Dang this thread! Now I've spent the last hour browsing around BFRO.net!



 I too am often amazed at where threads and posts in here will lead me to.


----------



## wellington (Jul 5, 2012)

Interesting film. It does make me wonder what if, even though I don't believe it. But what if?


----------



## jackrat (Jul 5, 2012)

My only comment on this is,they do exist.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I dated a girl in HS with that nickname.

The best theory I have ever heard about bigfoots was on C2C and someone said that they were inter-dimensional beings who would appear here to escape predators in the other dimension and then when the danger passed they would return hence why you never found one or any evidence of one.
Just FYI i voted no.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 11, 2012)

They are hunting Vietnamese bigfoot on Destination Truth. 
Apparently the Vietnamese government thinks it's real.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 11, 2012)

Duh!!!!!! Don't u ever watch finding big foot?I They find evidence everyday. LOL, my hubby and I laugh through the whole thing. They're soooooo serious!


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 11, 2012)

krb1093 said:


> Duh!!!!!! Don't u ever watch finding big foot?I They find evidence everyday. LOL, my hubby and I laugh through the whole thing. They're soooooo serious!



It's easy to believe in Vietnam. They just found the largest cave in the world there in this bigfoot forest


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 11, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> They are hunting Vietnamese bigfoot on Destination Truth.
> Apparently the Vietnamese government thinks it's real.



So do quite a few American soldiers who saw them during the VN War...one example:

_It was 1969; I was on patrol one evening, just before dark in the North Two Corp in North Vietnam. We were returning to the hill, when we encountered hostile fire, the squad was caught off guard so we used what cover was available. The fight had been going on for only a few minutes when movement caught my eye. Through the thick vegetation I saw what I thought was a large man breaking cover from behind my left side. As the thing ran past me I realized it wasnâ€™t a man, and was not really sure of what I was seeing. The thing was about 7 feet tall and had an enormous build, though not completely covered with hair, the thing had reddish brown hair covering a good portion of its body. It had covered about 30 yards very quickly passing within just yards of my position, when it got hit in the crossfire. The thing stumbled once or twice but never fell. _

http://www.cryptomundo.com/bigfoot-report/nguoi-rung/

Both my uncle, a VN vet, and another VN vet I know have told me of encounters they've each had and I have no reason to not believe either...both are as straight a shooter as anyone you'll ever meet.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 11, 2012)

My thing is after all theses years no one has ever found bones, hair or even a pile of pooh?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 11, 2012)

krb1093 said:


> My thing is after all theses years no one has ever found bones, hair or even a pile of pooh?



Hair and poo have been found...and are still being studied. 

Bones are rarely found, even of common animals like deer and bear.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 11, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Dr. Jeffrey Meldrum, Associate Professor of Anatomy and Anthropology and Adjunct Associate Professor of the Department of Anthropology at Idaho State University, also Adjunct Professor of Occupational and Physical Therapy and Affiliate Curator of Vertebrate Paleontology at the Idaho Museum of Natural History (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeffrey_Meldrum) makes a very compelling argument to keeping an open mind on these matters.
> 
> Also, the Patterson film, in spite of erroneous beliefs by to some to the contrary, has never been disproved, and the more closely the 1st generation version has been studied, the more obvious it has become that it cannot have been faked. The fact that nobody, including the best Special FX folks in the business, has even been able to make a "monkey-suit" that could replicate the footage is another point (sorry, Mark, there is no white shoe in the 1st generation or the most copied version, either! )



This is one of those areas that quickly becomes 'my experts vs. your experts' discussions. The thing is... if there was ANY real PROOF of any of this, these discussions would be moot. It is the very lack of any credible evidence that lets this sort of thing go on. DNA has been 'under analysis' for years now with no results yet, etc.

While not as numerous, there are many sites that debunk claims about the movie, like http://xzonenation.blogspot.com/2006/11/exposing-roger-pattersons-1967-bigfoot.html

I was really interested in the characterizations of the key players as described on various sites. It reminds me exactly like how politicians are described- if you like them, they are the very salt of the earth. If you don't, they are Satan incarnate. 

As for the white soles of the feet, you can see them in most versions- depending on how 'clean' it is. It happens just before he turns his head to look at the camera and goes behind the pile of driftwood or deadfall (depending on the source, it is often called 'frame 61'). Very light or white colored soles of the feet- visible in almost all versions- with a pretty obvious demarcation between the hair and no-hair, and what looks like a very rectangular heel in the cleaner versions. The Phillip Morris costume people seem pretty sure, based on this and some other clues, that it is one of their costumes.

I have not followed this closely in the last several years, but concerning trying to duplicate the film, I have found it interesting that as far as I can tell, no one has taken the Phillip Morris costume some claim it was, then treated it the way Bob Heironimus says that one was treated (brushed the fur, wore shoulder pads, did various things to the face, etc.), then put it on someone with the measurements he had in 1967. The 'attempt to duplicate' by the BBC in the 90's certainly did not bother with any of that- the costume they used was the wrong color and unbrushed, as well as not being skin tight. When I say 'nobody' I am including the 'debunkers' as they do not seem to have done this either. 

Of course, even if the Patterson film is a complete hoax, that would not mean Bigfoot does not exist.

Like I said- I really want there to be a Bigfoot. For a while I was even following Find Bigfoot Facebook (FBFB)... but the guy running that drove me bonkers with his facile explanations for stuff, even when told by a film maker exactly how they faked stuff in the clips he had 'authenticated'. 




Terry Allan Hall said:


> krb1093 said:
> 
> 
> > My thing is after all theses years no one has ever found bones, hair or even a pile of pooh?
> ...



Huh. I find bones on my walks all the time, ranging from big things (around here) like deer to smaller stuff like squirrels- even in places with very high decomposition rates. When the kids were young, we had shelves full of the things.

Of course, the bones of a rare animal are much harder to find, and if they practice ANY sort of burial ritual, as some have proposed, it would be harder yet to find them. 

The lack of good hair does not bother me a lot either. I believe I have read that DNA deteriorates rather rapidly in animal hair... but then again, it appears that human hair can yield good DNA even after years. Curious.

The lack of poo- that actually bugs me. Unless their diet and digestive system is almost exactly like a bear's, there should be some rather large and distinctive (probably gorilla-like) poo out there and people find poo of rare animals often enough that it is considered a valid method of determining the population density of a species. Not proof one way or the other of course.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not going to say it does or doesn't..I have sort of, shall we say, an agnostic stance on this one.

But really, in such an industrialized and urbanized country as the US, or Mexico, or Canada or anywhere else claimed to have seen Big Foots (Is that the proper term for multiple Big Foot?), it just seems doubtful.

I guess, maybe up deep north in Maine or out in Wyoming or Montana, but even then...It just seems unlikely. There has been "foot prints" and "Pictures" and "videos", but comparable to what sort of evidence I would want to see to actually prove such a thing...it just seems unlikely.

There are, for the record, just as much proof of their being Mermaids (Or lack there of) as their is Big Foots..And honestly...Just saying, as vast as the ocean is, it's more likely. 

Possible? Yes. Likely? No. Honestly, Aliens (Very likely), Mermaids (Not very), etc all still have more possibility..and considering the latter, that's not saying much.


----------

